

ThoughtWorks is now a sales-commission free zone worldwide - ABS
http://www.thoughtworks-studios.com/blog/challenger-sales-customer-value-and-not-dollar-value

======
ABS
though the post refers to ThoughtWorks Studios only (product division) this is
true across all of 20+ ThoughtWorks offices worldwide

